# Snooge



## wdw_ (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm gonna be saying the word "Snooge" alot. When I think something I said is funny, cool or both I'm gonna say snooge.

Here's the reason. I LOVE Kevin Smith movies (Clerks, Mallrats, Chasing Amy, Dogma and Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back). The characher Jay says lots of phrases with the letters "snoo" in them. "Snoochie Boochies", "Snoogins", "Snooge" and so on. These have grown on me. And I now say them.

You may think this is really stupid, but I don't care.

Snooge.


----------



## edX (Jun 26, 2002)

tell ya what Cody, i might think that, but i won't say that. ok?

so you're cabbaging somebody else's word , huh?


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm just trying to make my posts more personalized. Snooge wouldn't be in every post I make.

I've known people who have said words from movies just because they liked it so much. I know someone who uses the phrase "That's money" in place of "That's awsome". I ve always had a respect for people who do that. I just never found a word I liked enough to use alot until recently.

But, this could just wear off. I remember when I was gonna start typing "iCons" instead of "Icons".


----------



## edX (Jun 26, 2002)

oh, i think using words and phrases from movies is pretty common and pretty cool sometimes. generally though, if you have to explain it first, it's too obscure. and if they don't get it and decide to ask you about it, you've just started a conversation explaining it to them. 

even words you pick up from friends can worth be spreading around if you like them. (the words - we assume you like the friends )


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 26, 2002)

Well I knew if I actually said it to somebody in the right tone of voice they would get it, but if I just typed it, I had a feeling people would be confused by it, so I posted up my reasoning for saying it and what I mean by it.


----------



## edX (Jun 26, 2002)

oh


----------



## symphonix (Jun 26, 2002)

wdw, I guess that makes you the first of the _knights who say snooge_ (obscure monty python reference)


----------



## rinse (Jun 26, 2002)

bring me a shrubbery.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 26, 2002)

you must cut down the mightiest try in the forest, wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiith, A HERING!!!!!!


----------



## Trip (Jun 26, 2002)

Groovy.


----------



## xoot (Jun 27, 2002)

i


----------



## Androo (Jul 18, 2002)

To tell you the truth, i'm sorry if anyone gets offended by this, but....

JAY AND SILENT BOB  IS THE BEST MOVIE IN THE WORLD

snoogins


----------



## Androo (Jul 18, 2002)

What's that?
What's what?
Snoogins I believe it was
What the F*CK d'you think it means, it means i'm joking!

HAhahhahaah, i kno most of you don't get that cuz you haven't seen jay n silent bob.


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 18, 2002)

I love Jay & Silent Bob. I've heard Jay say snooge, nooge, snoogins, and bung.

I own Clerks, Dogma and the "Clerks: The Animated Series" DVD. I plan on buying "Mallrats", "Chasing Amy", "Jay & Silent Bob: Strike Back" and "Vulgar".

I can't wait for the "Clerks: Sell Out" and "Jersey Girl" comes out.

My whole saying snooge thing went over like led balloon.


----------

